# Advertising for free



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Old one seems to have been deleted?

Mods - feel free to delete this if there's a need.

No company name mentioned, but specifically stating he runs a valeting/detailing business.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=3411


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Paul I deleted the previous thread for  reasons by all means start another - you have:thumb:

Hmm Kev told me he was selling his business as he wanted to pop it in the for sale section - also that thread dates back nearly 2.5 years before we were clamping down.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

A bit of wording could do with a tidy up http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52307 iv seen people told for less


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

You had a falling out with Nick James?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

And this one 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85365
not sure been told before ?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

yep hes a [email protected] end 

baned me from his forum for fighting the side of this forum when people said this place is full of muppets or along those lines, and some other bloke telling me there is no difference from his full valet to my detailing so i told him to look at my show room post then his and he will see the difference. i was not actually looking to pick fault, i was only sending him a PM and thought i would see what he had been posting at the same time.

still thimk that post breaks forum rules IMO


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

advertising for free, that's disgusting behavoir

Shan't catch me doing that (any more)


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Paul I deleted the previous thread for  reasons by all means start another - you have:thumb:
> 
> Hmm Kev told me he was selling his business as he wanted to pop it in the for sale section - also that thread dates back nearly 2.5 years before we were clamping down.


How the pants did I stumble across that?! I thought it was new :lol::lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> And this one
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85365
> not sure been told before ?


i dont get why people do posts like that, other than to advertise - no befores, no during and just a couple of afters from a distance. what does that prove? nothing to stop me wandering around the village cracking off shots of cleanish cars from 10ft away - bet people would still say "wow - great work" if it was an "in vogue" car.....


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> i dont get why people do posts like that, other than to advertise - no befores, no during and just a couple of afters from a distance. what does that prove? nothing to stop me wandering around the village cracking off shots of cleanish cars from 10ft away - bet people would still say "wow - great work" if it was an "in vogue" car.....


Re the fishing down to LSP ready with a cutting pad, I was tempted to post this from his website and ask if he forgot that bit!

After we have removed all the defects we go over the paint again with a finishing polish on a polishing pad by machine. This gives the paint a final correction and removes any light holograms left by the cutting polish. A glaze is now applied by machine to add even more of a glossy finish and it also moisturises the paint giving extra depth. The vehicle is then finished off with Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance body wax


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Now he says it was Mega soft paint too !!

so :

Mega Soft Paint 
Cutting Pad
Medium COMPOUND

Leaves nice LSP ready finish !

Cool - must try that one 

.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You cant finish down properly on the hardest of piants (lambo for one) with a Megs cutting pad and IP, Fast track stuff is full of oils and fillers lol that will look sweet in a weeks time lol


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Can't we flame him?

Go ooooon.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

In other words "james go say soming" Ok but im not one to bait i will outright say it, so mods if you dont want me to say now??


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Too late, Sorry ...................


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Now he says it was Mega soft paint too !!
> 
> so :
> 
> ...


Which kind of begs the question if the paint was so soft why use that combo?

Ah well each to their own i guess :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Come on guys we all started somewhere 

James B still uses his old boxers and colour magic to correct cars :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Come on guys we all started somewhere
> 
> James B still uses his old boxers and colour magic to correct cars :lol:


Coming from the guy who calls me every time he gets stuck on a job he takes on  whats that make you son, i recon your still using ya spider man Y fronts to Buff Zaino off cars


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

james b said:


> Coming from the guy who calls me every time he gets stuck on a job he takes on  whats that make you son, i recon your still using ya spider man Y fronts to Buff Zaino off cars


Don't worry James its not just you he calls :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Don't worry James its not just you he calls :lol:


nope i know cos i told him to call you and gave him your number :lol::lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

james b said:


> nope i know cos i told him to call you and gave him your number :lol::lol:


I knew it was a bad idea to leave all those cards in phone boxes!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I knew it was a bad idea to leave all those cards in phone boxes!!


What robbies ones :tumbleweed:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Don't you know, old t-shirts are the best things for waxing. That Mexican bloke said so on expert village.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

And the pages out the daily sport are sweet for cleaning windows


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Don't forget the vinegar.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

loving the way he thanked your post.... sarcasm is wasted on some people lol!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I know - what a dafty!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Some one sort this [email protected] out before i really lay in to him http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85298&page=3


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> Too late, Sorry ...................


To be fair you waited 6 minutes mate - patience of a saint!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Indeed, lol,


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> Some one sort this [email protected] out before i really lay in to him http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85298&page=3


Give us a clue mate?:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Give us a clue mate?:thumb:


PMSL I looked and couldn't work out which one.:lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep me too


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Give us a clue mate?:thumb:


TML :lol: he just laid you down son :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85456

Getting the message across that this is a customers car.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85456
> 
> Getting the message across that this is a customers car.


Iirc Rich H has already had a couple of bollockings for his threads and he disappeared for a while.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85959


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85959


Beside the customer remark - crafty sod's left his mobile number on show on his van


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85959


Cor hes naerly as bad as you used to be Robbie, washing a car and showing us all with the odd client word stuck in :tumbleweed:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85959


Isn't this that Craig atkingson from valeters forum????

Think the names right, not been on there in over as year now so maybe wrong, but the livery rang a bell with a member off there.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Isn't this that Craig atkingson from valeters forum????
> 
> Think the names right, not been on there in over as year now so maybe wrong, but the livery rang a bell with a member off there.


yes


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

i like the way he blanks the name on the van, but leaves the phone number on the rear.... lol!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=86094

Possible advertising on a venture thats not even started, area and prices mentioned.

Did make me chuckle though, give him a few weekends in Nov and that will be it.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=17621

trader

van in avatar

link in profile


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

In The Detail said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=17621
> 
> trader
> 
> ...


And the last ten visitors to his profile - were .............

Us lot


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

^^^  I had a sneaky peek earlier (well not no sneaky...)

Baz


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Ha! Look here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85848

And look who thanked him!

That's gotta be a mate of nubawax blokey.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> And the last ten visitors to his profile - were .............
> 
> Us lot


does look bad sometimes don't it 

probably thinks we all want to be approved :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Both banned pronto imo!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

details removed


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

_http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1076816#post1076816_

robbieben - dunno what he'd written before if that is the "forum rules friendly" version :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

errrrr....yeah. the link below!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19
> 
> company name.


Do you mean this guy? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=86360


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> _http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1076816#post1076816_
> 
> robbieben - dunno what he'd written before if that is the "forum rules friendly" version :lol:


What did he say?? He's a valeter up here iirc. Or detailer. I dunno. No competition mind..


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Robbie is a talented detailer, no idea why he never joined this section.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> What did he say?? He's a valeter up here iirc. Or detailer. I dunno. No competition mind..


dunno - he'd edited it before i saw it!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

hes ok i would class him more as a valeter to be fair who has just steped in to the detailing side of things, i have meet him at the AoN meets like PVS and stuff never really looked at his work to be honest


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=86563


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Web addy in his profile

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=15327


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

:doublesho how cheap!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the "includes a quick vacum"


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> :doublesho how cheap!


Must have some of that t-cut colour restore.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Must have some of that t-cut colour restore.


And i thought i was the only who used that! :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i must be invisible on here i put that thread up ages ago,


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

james b said:


> i must be invisible on here i put that thread up ages ago,


Who said that? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Who said that? :tumbleweed:


:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> i must be invisible on here i put that thread up ages ago,


Ghosts in the system I swear I deleted the Jamesb account years ago


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Ghosts in the system I swear I deleted the Jamesb account years ago


You lot are the only ones who put up with me for more than a month, iv been kicked off every where else :tumbleweed:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

james b said:


> You lot are the only ones who put up with me for more than a month, iv been kicked off every where else :tumbleweed:


Thats cos your invisible on here :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

james b said:


> You lot are the only ones who put up with me for more than a month, iv been kicked off every where else :tumbleweed:


Wont be long before your kicked off here :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> You lot are the only ones who put up with me for more than a month, iv been kicked off every where else :tumbleweed:


Whilst we do have some 'problem' members, James your not even on the radar old chap, you will have to try harder:lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Cheeky bugger..whole post mentioning business name, business web address in profile too
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87343
you guys are slacking!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

I just spotted that :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

is hotwaxxx dave rejoining or has he got grandfather rights on the name?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know, and frankly don't care. But if he starts any more 'don't look at my new 50" plasma telly it's shy and boring' threads, I''ll tip up at his house and make him swallow the poxy thing.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Envy Valeting said:


> Cheeky bugger..whole post mentioning business name, business web address in profile too
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87343
> you guys are slacking!


Check where his home page goes now


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Cool! Nice one Bill


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Check where his home page goes now


:lol: excellent


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Shine On said:


> I don't know, and frankly don't care. But if he starts any more 'don't look at my new 50" plasma telly it's shy and boring' threads, I''ll tip up at his house and make him swallow the poxy thing.


You crack me up Paul, cheered me up no end.:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Check where his home page goes now


LOL Perhaps a gay website next time! And no I don't know of any before you ask


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

lol!

you're only jealous paul as yours is only 49 3/4".....


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Same for my telly too...........


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

i talking about about girth too......


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87705

Has she signed up?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

%^^no


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

In the words of the old lady from Catherine Tate - 'what a fakin liberty!'


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

oooops 

When was she closed again ?

:lol::lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahhhhh Dam what did i miss


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Rachel - Auto rae chem posted a message in off topic saying:

Just to let you know, I will be on holiday for (can't remember the rest) and orders will not be processed during this time. 

Rachel
Auto Rae Chem.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sliped a crafty co name plate in on one of the pics, to be fair if hes taken the time to do the others maybe he missed it but still needs editing.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

james b said:


> Sliped a crafty co name plate in on one of the pics, to be fair if hes taken the time to do the others maybe he missed it but still needs editing.


Do we have to guess, James? Is it a new game??


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Do we have to guess, James? Is it a new game??


Top marks detailing .... he blanked all his plates off apart from one on a finished shot :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

no Linky ?

Gotta find it myself ??

Whats the world coming to ?

:lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

His sites sh!t any way LOL


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1098713&postcount=14


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1098713&postcount=14


I was about to post that one too.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

both of JONER10's posts are touting for business...... though I see Brazo's had a look already!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88200&page=4


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88200&page=4


:lol: You offered to do a design for him as well!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Meh, that was when he was sticking to the rules


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Re the naviwax, did everyone get this?

This is not spam. You can contact me on 01912171774 or 07771768258 to try out Naviwax.

Read through all the postings. The product is on sale in Northern Ireland but only now coming to GB. My brother in law sells it in Northern Ireland.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85848&page=3

If you try it-you'll love it.

-- 
Arthur Michael Robinson


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Re the naviwax, did everyone get this?
> 
> This is not spam. You can contact me on 01912171774 or 07771768258 to try out Naviwax.
> 
> ...


Yeah and they're pretty obvious, and getting away with it.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

He's local to me too. Never seen his vans though!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

:lol: love the double act on that thread, not really obvious is it


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> both of JONER10's posts are touting for business...... though I see Brazo's had a look already!


He seems to be on a bit of a roll (a spam roll :tumbleweed at the moment.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1103529&postcount=2
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88288
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1103519&postcount=7


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Not sure about that one as AS do pay to advertise on here


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah, but he's bumping old threads all over the place


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=18040

link in profile


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=18040
> 
> link in profile


What a sh1t website!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

matt said:


> What a sh1t website!


Not a good site at all, cheap as chips.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

nearly as bad as the spelling!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

One to watch? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1106039&postcount=8


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Bit blatant seeing as the thread is titled: inside ya van. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1108987&postcount=49


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Occupation and signature:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=10317


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

As he has a Signature I would guess that he has paid and is waiting for his name etc to be changed?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

is Nathan Jedi-Knight(cambridge Autogleam) renewing his membership???
see he still has link to his website in his profile.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont think that guy has joined up looks like he added that him self ie like this

____________________

Whats his face cheacky [email protected] www.wanabedetailer.co.uk

PS i hope im not wrong else im going to look a right to$$er lol


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

james b said:


> PS i hope im not wrong else im going to look a right to$ lol


wouldnt be the first time would it James
:lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

james b said:


> I dont think that guy has joined up looks like he added that him self ie like this
> 
> ____________________
> 
> ...


I clicked that link and it went to a site that looked just like Robbies !! :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh HA HA HA, thats www.trying-to-be-a-detailer-but-gets-lost-alot.com Click it!, it actually goes to his site LOL


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> wouldnt be the first time would it James
> :lol:


No mate it happens alot, but thats mainly due to the fact im not really that bothered


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

james b said:


> Ahhhhhhh HA HA HA, thats www.trying-to-be-a-detailer-but-gets-lost-alot.com Click it!, it actually goes to his site LOL


PMSL :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Ahhhhhhh HA HA HA, thats www.trying-to-be-a-detailer-but-gets-lost-alot.com Click it!, it actually goes to his site LOL


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

www.i-only-wish-i-was-as-good-as-robbie.com


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is just too funny, my face actually hurts :lol: :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> That is just too funny, my face actually hurts :lol: :lol:


Not as much as James Bs and Bryans next time i see them :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Robbie its how comes www.i-love-to-nob-off-daulton.com is linked to your site dude??

AHHHHHHH HA HA HA...........


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!!!!

Who has bought all of these domain names? I need to buy them a drink this is hilarious :lol: :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Robbie its how comes www.i-love-to-nob-off-daulton.com is linked to your site dude??
> 
> AHHHHHHH HA HA HA...........


Because were the best detailers in the world


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

By james b, Robbie how comes www.the-worlds-best-detailer.com is linked to your site dude??

:thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

james b said:


> Robbie its how comes www.i-love-to-nob-off-daulton.com is linked to your site dude??
> 
> AHHHHHHH HA HA HA...........


Ahahahahahahahahaha - that is PROPERLY funny.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahhhhh dear oh dear this is so much fun ......................


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

www.valetmagic.com

Gutted


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I must admit, I've bought a fair few domains and pointed them at my site, but they are just tooo funny.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> www.valetmagic.com
> 
> Gutted


Took a while but he finally figured it out :lol: keep up Gaz:tumbleweed:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Figured what out? 

www.valetmagic.com (NWS!)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> I must admit, I've bought a fair few domains and pointed them at my site, but they are just tooo funny.


I have not brought them mate iv just done a link on the word i type, heres one for you

www.the-only-cross-dressing-detailer-in-the-village.com


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Figured what out?
> 
> www.valetmagic.com (NWS!)


Ok there always one that had to go to far :tumbleweed:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Not as much as James Bs and Bryans next time i see them :lol:


After all those kebabs you've been eating it will be "Run fat boy run!"


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You *******! I just sent that one to Dalton too. 

Ah man, I am such an idiot.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> You *******! I just sent that one to Dalton too.
> 
> Ah man, I am such an idiot.


PMSL!!

I'm actually considering buying this though:

www.miracle-detail.co.uk

Just to annoy him. :lol: "Ahh, Meester Dalton, i'll sell you the domain for £2000".


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

james b said:


> I have not brought them mate iv just done a link on the word i type, heres one for you
> 
> www.the-only-cross-dressing-detailer-in-the-village.com


Which is also quite true as we all know how our Paul likes to wear her panties!

Quite an exceptional feeling.....so im told  :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Figured what out?
> 
> www.valetmagic.com (NWS!)


Bookmarked :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> You *******! I just sent that one to Dalton too.
> 
> Ah man, I am such an idiot.


I should actually buy it and link it to your site, it would fit well


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

You mean its not your homepage anymore?! :lol:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Bookmarked :lol: :thumb:


You might like to bookmark Spankwire and pornhub too then!! :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

LMAO!

This thread is now worth every penny of this 12 months £150.00 fee!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> LMAO!
> 
> This thread is now worth every penny of this 12 months £150.00 fee!


Gaz is getting his little porn selection together and 150 for all these tips must be a steal :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

matt said:


> Which is also quite true as we all know how our Paul likes to wear her panties!
> 
> Quite an exceptional feeling.....so im told  :lol:


On my head, perhaps, but considering she is a size 6-8 and I am 14 stone, I think I'd have a job getting even one leg through!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

james b said:


> I should actually buy it and link it to your site, it would fit well


I'll have you know I've never even met the guy let alone nob'd him!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> On my head, perhaps, but considering she is a size 6-8 and I am 14 stone, I think I'd have a job getting even one leg through!


Gotta give it a go mate, well worth it!! 

On the head is good if shes just taken them off :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> I'll have you know I've never even met the guy let alone nob'd him!


I thought you and him where best mates 

Or is that just CYBER chums :lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I just had a man crush on him - nothing else. 

Now copy that and you can quote it back to me at a later date!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1109750&postcount=9


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1109750&postcount=9


Hes paid up mate


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Well I wish it said DW sponsor then, that would help!
Welcome back BTW


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> ^Well I wish it said DW sponsor then, that would help!
> Welcome back BTW


Yeah the mods are getting slower by the day :lol:

And Thanks its good to be back


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Not wrong, right i am being a bit of a miserable **** here but this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88824 would not be aloud usually, the guy clearly states hes been out working as a valeter/detailer all week and the area he is in??

I have seen loads of posts like this and they are getting more and more blatant as nothing is done about them.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its getting increasingly difficult to spot the 'odd' advertiisng thread posted in here nowadays.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

plus his username i thought that wasnt allowed either


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89268

first line "now paying jobs too"


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ removed text


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

He's still at it: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1119772&postcount=16


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> He's still at it: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1119772&postcount=16


I didn't realise he was taking up detailing, As when I saw him he was all suited and booted driving a boxster. (Not the normal detailer look!!!)

If I would of known that he was going to be charging I wouldn't of given him any help. :wall:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

not even slightly subtle now!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1123426#post1123426

beat me to it Brazo


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

ALready had a post deleted from my meet thread that they spammed, and still at it!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1100686#post1100686


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> ALready had a post deleted from my meet thread that they spammed, and still at it!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1100686#post1100686


This would appear to stem from my review of his wax, alas... Perhaps if the thread was delted it would quieten but then other do seem interested in the product.

I had planned to run it side by side with Smartwax Concours through the winter on a test car, but am not keen to see the review turn into a sales pitch, so perhaps I'll run the Smartwax with something else....

Didn't notice they spammed your meet thread, what were they doing there?!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1128941#post1128941

Another one with a few shots of advertising number plate 'blanks' 'Gleam Dream Detailing services'


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

gone ...


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> This would appear to stem from my review of his wax, alas... Perhaps if the thread was delted it would quieten but then other do seem interested in the product.
> 
> I had planned to run it side by side with Smartwax Concours through the winter on a test car, but am not keen to see the review turn into a sales pitch, so perhaps I'll run the Smartwax with something else....
> 
> Didn't notice they spammed your meet thread, what were they doing there?!


Just posted 'want to try naviwax' in the thread, followed by an email to me also requesting to demo it at the meet. I said if you send me a sample, I'll do a review (this was a week or so ago) to which he declined saying 'we don't do samples or credit' which summed up the company to me really!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Just posted 'want to try naviwax' in the thread, followed by an email to me also requesting to demo it at the meet. I said if you send me a sample, I'll do a review (this was a week or so ago) to which he declined saying *'we don't do samples or credit*' which summed up the company to me really!


Thats interesting - they were happy enough for me to have a tin gratis, and this was after they offered it to another forum member FOC. Having to pay to then do a review when the company asks you to do one is crap. I'll happily review any sample I'm sent, or review anything I've bought because I wanted it but the above is a bit off to say the least.

Hey ho, on with the show


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Possible advertising or potential for.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=30559


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> ALready had a post deleted from my meet thread that they spammed, and still at it!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1100686#post1100686


Couldn't resist my reply


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Couldn't resist my reply


LOL! :lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Couldn't resist my reply


have you been mod'd??


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> have you been mod'd??


No my post is still there


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> ALready had a post deleted from my meet thread that they spammed, and still at it!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1100686#post1100686


Still there. He's blatantly plugging his products and his distribution on the forum, so I'd assume that's a definite no no?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> Still there. He's blatantly plugging his products and his distribution on the forum, so I'd assume that's a definite no no?


I have hidden the thread from view for the time being

We will take a judgement and either edit the thread, delete it or restore it

Mark


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Bit cheeky

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90228


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I remember somebody getting a ban for asking about TAX on a small detailing buisness they were setting up......:wave:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Well that must have been you................. LOL


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

james b said:


> Well that must have been you................. LOL


Yep, 'fraid so......


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

edited post !


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dunno if this is against the rules or not but it appears he's selling 3M pads:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90126&page=2


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

edited ^


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90580

And

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90563


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=1021

business website


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90580
> 
> And
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90563


all paid up mate. just need my title changing.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

panama said:


> all paid up mate. just need my title changing.:thumb:


Yeah sorry dude they take a while for the title change :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Yeah sorry dude they take a while for the title change :thumb:


no worries mate, i'd be cheesed if i spent 150 notes and someone was being a chancer.:thumb: hope there's no weird ceremony I have to go through!:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome Panama!

I have manually amended your user title as it was an admin set one before. I have included the regional organiser bit. Hope thats ok?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Welcome Panama!
> 
> I have manually amended your user title as it was an admin set one before. I have included the regional organiser bit. Hope thats ok?


perfect mate, thanks. any chance i could be added to the "need a detailer" bit?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome to the clan Dean,

Paul


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Dean

Guess that means I'm not the new boy anymore!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks guys, yeah matt it feels weird being a noob all over again!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't **** on the carpet, you'll pick up the rest as you go along. Welcome.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Don't **** on the carpet, you'll pick up the rest as you go along. Welcome.


:lol: thanks mate, I'll try not to.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome to the house of fun, Dean :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

cheers Gaz.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

elloooooooo :wave:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

panama said:


> perfect mate, thanks. any chance i could be added to the "need a detailer" bit?


You could!

Post the text you want added and I will do the necessary!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Brazo said:


> You could!
> 
> Post the text you want added and I will do the necessary!


Dean Roscoe
Crystal Finish Auto Detailing
07906 439 154
Preston,Wigan and the North West
www.crystalfinish.co.uk
[email protected]

thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Done


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This one could turn in to a free for all if its not already

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69737


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

And another

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88502


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1145126#post1145126

you got me doing it now! lol.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

How comes no one is doing anything about the pi$$ takers any more :tumbleweed: The threads i put up where both worth of at least an edit IMO, makes me wonder why we pay if others can openly post there location and that they do it for a living 



panama said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1145126#post1145126
> 
> you got me doing it now! lol.


LASH UP! .............. have you seen the state of teh painting hes done in there :wall: what a plank you at least paint it out the van, hes hit the rubbers and all sorts :tumbleweed:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

I think the more detailing grows, the more and more people seem to think "i'll set up a detailing business" I think there are now more detailers than valeters :lol:


Simon


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

no theres more valeters trying to be detailers........ IMO you cant do both as the theory conflicts one to the other IMO


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

james b said:


> How comes no one is doing anything about the pi$$ takers any more :tumbleweed: The threads i put up where both worth of at least an edit IMO, makes me wonder why we pay if others can openly post there location and that they do it for a living
> 
> LASH UP! .............. have you seen the state of teh painting hes done in there :wall: what a plank you at least paint it out the van, hes hit the rubbers and all sorts :tumbleweed:


It looked better unpainted imo. I'm in the process of doing my plylining on the caddy black, as I think it looks much better (and I shamelessly stole the idea from Nath)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> It looked better unpainted imo. I'm in the process of doing my plylining on the caddy black, as I think it looks much better (and I shamelessly stole the idea from Nath)


And he stole that idea and the paint from me the cheeky :tumbleweed::lol:

Keep up girls


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

james b said:


> And he stole that idea and the paint from me the cheeky :tumbleweed::lol:
> 
> Keep up girls


fnar fnar.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> fnar fnar.


Do what :tumbleweed:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Um....


----------

